
How to Write Systematically in 11.5 bites - cryoshon
http://cryoshon.co/2015/12/22/how-to-write-systematically-in-11-5-bites/
======
cryoshon
I wrote this article because of a written conversation I had with my mom
regarding the efficacy of vaccines and their (disproven) potential to cause
autism. I figured it'd be well received here because of the tendency of
techies to be systematic thinkers and writers reflexively.

In addition to this reflexive/learned practice which most detail oriented
people have, I think that formal training in systematic communication is
worthwhile for most people to have, even if they've already implicitly taken
up the ropes.

